# So what's the best song to vape to?



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

So i like all genres but must say nothing gets my VAPE on like AC/DC

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> So i like all genres but must say nothing gets my VAPE on like AC/DC




Awesome, love me some AC/DC 

This here is a very fitting one (even though it's a cigarette being lit at the start, it's still cool ):

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

Thats chill out and vape the night away with some headphones on and a good Merlot with some 5P.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

Another winner 

I see your Crowded House, and I'll raise you a....


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

Full house baby


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

Blue October is probably one of the best bands ever in my opinion but i guarantee you if you took 10000 people only 1 person would have heard of them. They have a song called "Razorblade" you tube it and listen to the lyrics dude, it will send chills up your spine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> Blue October is probably one of the best bands ever in my opinion but i guarantee you if you took 10000 people only 1 person would have heard of them. They have a song called "Razorblade" you tube it and listen to the lyrics dude, it will send chills up your spine.



Absolutely agree, Foiled was fantastic from start to finish (which is very rare to me)...such an underrated band


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

Album "approaching normal" song called "Say it" eish met uys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> Album "approaching normal" song called "Say it" eish met uys.



Holy crap, indeed...I somehow managed to miss that album completely...just listened to the song now for the first time....fantastic 

Deserves to be shared here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

Its amazing how music can alter your mood.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> Its amazing how music can alter your mood.



It sure is...especially how specific songs can transport you instantly to a time+place and the feeling associated with it...playing on "random" is like taking a journey without moving

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

Here's another one that moves me (one of my all time favourite covers...the original is good, this is fantastic):

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

I agree totally my music is on shuffle at the moment here is a blast from the past.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

I have the song to rule all songs dude.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> I agree totally my music is on shuffle at the moment here is a blast from the past.




Oh thank you...I've not heard that in such a long time...takes me back to my student days


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> I have the song to rule all songs dude.




Absolute bloody damn lutely....we have a winner!!!


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

My wife gets so angry with me cause i bought myself a pair of Phonak Audeo ear buds dude cause i listen to music while i sleep but i hear nothing else lol,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> My wife gets so angry with me cause i bought myself a pair of Phonak Audeo ear buds dude cause i listen to music while i sleep but i hear nothing else lol,



Great headphones is like a great PV...it really brings out the notes 
The only real way to experience good music

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

Here's another of my all time instrumental favourites...something a little "different"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

never heard that before.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

Some more awesome music from my youth


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

Dont get me started dude. Diesel and dust midnight oil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/12/14)

Something that always gets me in the zone and chilled:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

BhavZ said:


> Something that always gets me in the zone and chilled:




That's a bit intense for me...but I do like the picture  I won't admit that I know who she is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

So who is going to tomorrowland 






February next year im there like Fred Bear.


----------



## BhavZ (24/12/14)

free3dom said:


> That's a bit intense for me...but I do like the picture  I won't admit that I know who she is


for me it is perfect for cleaning mods and silvering out after a long day

Basically what I am doing right now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> So who is going to tomorrowland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh how I wish

Tickets are pricey though from what I have heard, well over a grand


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

As i said @free3dom i listen to all Genres but i have to agree with @BhavZ that the new stuff gets me going just as good as the old stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

Got my tickets booked and paid for and a shack for the weekend.


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

i may be a old fart but i can party like there is no tomorrow if the music is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> Got my tickets booked and paid for and a shack for the weekend.


Nice man, I am super jealous


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

Im gonna blow clouds instead of the smoke machines, i was lucky enough to be at the first ever tomorrowland in Belgium 8 years ago but at that one they had like 10 000 people this year they had 320 000 people pass through the doors dude. It is gonna be epic taking my daughter with we gonna rock like there is no tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> Im gonna blow clouds instead of the smoke machines, i was lucky enough to be at the first ever tomorrowland in Belgium 8 years ago but at that one they had like 10 000 people this year they had 320 000 people pass through the doors dude. It is gonna be epic taking my daughter with we gonna rock like there is no tomorrow.



Should be an awesome experience...nothing quite like the energy at those events - the air is alive


----------



## BigGuy (24/12/14)

Yeah dude i have been privileged to be able to go to things like Tomorrow land and Ibiza and you have to experience it before you die (bucket list kind stuff)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Matt (25/12/14)

BigGuy said:


> Got my tickets booked and paid for and a shack for the weekend.



Where can i get tickets?


----------



## Riddle (25/12/14)

This is what I shut off to. Vape and chill!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (25/12/14)

Bob Marley cover by Chris Cornell.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (25/12/14)

TylerD said:


> Bob Marley cover by Chris Cornell.




Oh! my ultimate Bob Marley written song - get goose bumps every time I hear the Redemption song, awesome but unfortunately just not the same as Bob Dagga's original acoustic version!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/14)

They playing such good music now (6pm) on 702 Solid Gold
Am pitstopping several devices while listening on my PC (702.co.za)
Playing now is "Funky Town" - with that beautiful synthesized keyboard - so cool - fond memories

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (28/12/14)

And again - great music now on 702
*Red Red Wine - UB40*
such a cool song

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (28/12/14)

Silver said:


> And again - great music now on 702
> *Red Red Wine - UB40*
> such a cool song



That is indeed a great vape song and the UB40 cover is awesome - but I still prefer the original

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (29/12/14)

that is a song against the attempts of EU governments to ban vaping. Sorry, its in german but if you enable the subtitles you will find the english ones...those words are strong statements. Still worth looking at the video tho


----------



## John (8/1/15)




----------



## Rudi (14/1/15)

VapeFrenzy Music

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rudi (14/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (14/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (14/1/15)

Rudi said:


>



I love this song! 
When that engine end and the guitar takes over gives me goosebumps!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

Oooo, Five Finger and Godsmack...fantastic stuff 
Lets add some more then


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)




----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)




----------



## TylerD (14/1/15)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

TylerD said:


>




Hahahahahaha, Miley should really quit smoking and start vaping...her voice sounds a bit "rough"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (19/1/15)

My favourite vaping song!


----------

